# Spinning reel minimum size and power?



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Does anyone use spinning reels under 2500 successfully inshore? I'm putting together a medium light for freelining live shrimp but don't want to go too small and risk having to over play fish. Reel I'm looking @ 1500 has 7lbs and 2500 has 16 lbs drag. Good size spread.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Like taking a Knife to a Gun fight !


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Get one of each with rods to match. Palm the spool for more stopping power.

One can never have enough tackle.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

I have so many setups already. 2500s 4000s medium heavy, heavy rods. 3 or 4 abu low profile baitcasters too. This light setup is my excuse for a new one hahahha Livelining shrimp in lights come summer. Catch a bunch of dinks and lower slot specks and reds that way with the occasionally upper slot red. I feel like casting a shrimp off a smaller spool will be easier. 10 lb braid probably. I already have the rod. May just move a 2500 over and see...but then I dont get to spend quarantine money


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I know many of the charter guys use Shimano 2500 sized reels. I use one myself from my dock. Specks are no problem. Redfish give me a Rough time around the pilings. From a boat it would be a blast.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a couple of Penn Battle II size 2000 I use fishing from a boat. Specks are fun with that size reel and I've even brought boat side several over slot reds. Yes, the reds take some time to bring in, however, they have never been too exhausted that they couldn't be revived and released. I will never go with "winches" for in-shore again.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Sticking with 2500 I guess. Talked out of the 1500. Thanks for the input guys. Deciding factor was if I dont like the light rod I can still use the reel. Dont have to get rid of the whole combo and line. Should cast a shrimp just the same.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Sticking with 2500 I guess. Talked out of the 1500. Thanks for the input guys. Deciding factor was if I dont like the light rod I can still use the reel. Dont have to get rid of the whole combo and line. Should cast a shrimp just the same.


I think that's a good decision. I have a handful of Shimano 2500's I bought from a fishing buddy some years ago, he said he used them 'all the time for everything' inshore. I have found them capable but I have had times where I felt outclassed by the occasional bigger fish. If I were buying inshore reels I personally would not go with 1500's unless they were going to dedicated crappie / bream rigs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd stick to 2500s...I think I have a 2/2500/3/4's that I use fer inshore... Primarily 4s but I wouldn't be scared to use a 2500...you know I like hitting them bull reds though so that's why I like them 4s....


----------



## dbaltz (Oct 22, 2018)

I freeline and drop-shot shrimp with 2500 Shimanos and occasionally hook up with redfish or triple tail that would over match smaller reels. Fish that have to be released generally do better if they are landed quickly.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Inshore my go to is the Daiwa BG2000. Don't have any problems with specks or redfish.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not a 2500.... but a 3000 Penn Fierce landed me this over the weekend.

60 pound tarpon on the Fierce loaded with 20lb braid. Good long fight to say the least and now to do some maintenance on the drag


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great pictures Stoker1


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the drag washers man! I haven't forgotten about your kindness brother.


----------

